# World Tour via Sailing



## AED71 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm from mediterian with the age of 40 and working as sales executive in one of the european telecom companies. I really get board with this life and willing to travel around the world via sailing. I'm in the stage of investigation purchasing a good sail to allow me cross oceans and complete my journey smoothly which would last around 3 years.

I've start dealing with boats from teenage and had a 5 meters 5Hp boat these days. And I start dealing with sailing 10 years ago. I even participated several races but I enjoy curising off-shore. Nature is my only competitor, she is enough to deal with.

I do not have any sail today willing to buy one soon for my journey. I have read very good sutff in this forums. I hope to get more and of course try to transfer my experience to all.

Cheers
AED


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------

